# Nintendo DS...tablet?



## shiftyfox (Mar 22, 2008)

Just recently I started looking into tablets and was discouraged to find out i would have to pay at least $70 for what was basically is a big laptop mousepad.  I then went across the aisle to find that nintendo DS's were selling for about $120.  Ive seen people drawing on those things before on what looked like a sort of MS paint for Nintendo.  Does anybody know how well the DS actually works for drawing? or if there are any more advanced programs you can buy for it?  I think it would be a killer to be able to carry one of those things around like a sketchbook.  Drawing directly on the touchscreen rather than on a blank pad that transfers the marks on a computer monitor appeals to me more as well.  Not to mention I could play Pokemon or something if I needed a break.

Sorry If this is the dumbest question you've ever heard.


----------



## Kiriska (Mar 22, 2008)

As far as I know, there isn't an official game/program for the DS that supports advanced drawing, just a lot of miniapplications packaged within certain games, like Pokemon's draw function within the Union Room.

However, there is Colors, which can be downloaded into your DS with a third party cartridge. The process of getting this to work is actually fairly complicated and requires buying some extra stuff aside from the DS, so I'm not sure if you'd want to bother. It IS a pretty nifty thing though. :3


----------



## shiftyfox (Mar 22, 2008)

ooh damn, thats pretty cool.  Too bad its not an official "game" or anything, my rational was that if they made electroplankton, there must be a drawing game out there too.  But is this program worth getting a DS? It would still be cheaper than one of those "draw directly onto the tablet" things, and I'm defiantly interested now that I know stuff like that exists.  Nintendo has to release some sort of drawing program soon, its way too Nintendo'y of a concept for them not to.


----------



## Kiriska (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree. Nintendo should definitely look into a drawing-based game, or even just a program, for the DS if they haven't already. I'm not sure that getting a DS would be worth it if your primary purpose for getting it is to draw -- since Colors is an unofficial development, the program is limited functionality and definitely isn't pressure sensitive (though obviously, since the pen isn't built with pressure sensitivity, any official product wouldn't have this either). The DS itself though, I think is a fantastic investment for gaming, especially considering the huge variety of games are available and that will become available for it. Honestly, some of the functions they use the touchpad and mic for are wonderfully, wonderfully innovative.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 22, 2008)

Get both Colors and Phidias. Colors can do some nice watercolor whereas Phidias allows you to undo (once). The last version of Phidias has shitawful touchscreen menu though...


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, the DS is great for drawing. Get it and the R4DS (R4 is ~$40 without a MicroSD card). There are many great ROM's for it such as Colors and Phidias. Plus, you can get any game and application for free (Unless it requires a peripheral such as the Rumble Pack). Phidias is a great product that includes useful features such as blur. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> Plus, you can get any game and application for free (Unless it requires a peripheral such as the Rumble Pack).



Sure, assuming you have no qualms about using an illegal copy of said game(s).

Remember, kids, copyright infringement is against the law.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 22, 2008)

If both the software companies and Nintendo were concerned they would stop the manufacture and distribution of the product.

I got mine off of Amazon, so I don't think they're too concerned.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> If both the software companies and Nintendo were concerned they would stop the manufacture and distribution of the product.
> 
> I got mine off of Amazon, so I don't think they're too concerned.



They can't, because it *does* have some useful, *legal* uses, like homebrew games and other homebrew apps.  It's not the device itself that's unlawful, it's some of the activities the device is used for.


----------



## shiftyfox (Mar 22, 2008)

well cool, thanks for all the answers.  I think I might just get the DS.  If it doesn't meet my drawing needs, at least I still have a video game thing.  I don't think anything will ever replace a pencil and paper for me anyway.  

Just found this last night too.  It got me pretty hopeful.
http://popsci.typepad.com/popsci/2007/03/the_nintendo_ds.html


----------



## Amber (Mar 27, 2008)

Does the DS actually have a pressure sensitive screen for drawing though?...  idk I find the pressure sensitivity of my tablet very important for drawing....


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 27, 2008)

Amber said:
			
		

> Does the DS actually have a pressure sensitive screen for drawing though?...  idk I find the pressure sensitivity of my tablet very important for drawing....


No, I don't think the touch screen is pressure sensitive.


----------



## Kiriska (Mar 27, 2008)

No, but the programs probably circumvent that a bit by having different opacity settings. It's obviously not as handy as a tablet, but it works alright.


----------



## Eevee (Mar 28, 2008)

The touch screen *is* actually pressure sensitive, and Colors takes advantage of it.


----------



## Amber (Mar 30, 2008)

So colors would be the best program for it then?... I have a DS it'd be kinda cool if theres a good paint program..


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 30, 2008)

You have to be careful how you draw, though. Colors doesn't exactly have an eraser tool.


----------



## shiftyfox (Apr 1, 2008)

Well I got a DS, all i need to do now is get one of those programs for it.  I gotta say, the drawing on that thing isn't looking too hot so far, but I wont make judgments until I get colors.  However the DS is a pretty nifty toy anyway, so I hold no regrets.


----------



## Range (Aug 3, 2008)

But how do you get said drawings onto a computer? =\


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

Range said:


> But how do you get said drawings onto a computer? =\



The only way, is with the R4. You can't link up a DS to the computer... at least from memory :\ (I don't own a DS, got a few friends that do.)


----------

